# lotro startet nicht



## apu. (16. April 2009)

Hi,
habe folgendes Problem:
ich starte LotrO, der Launcher lädt und ich kann mein PW & Accountnamen angeben. So weit so gut. Wenn ich nun jetzt den Server auswähle und auf verbinden drücke, passiert nix mehr. Der Launcher minimiert und das Spiel startet nicht.

Grafiktreiber schon neuinstalliert bzw geupdatet...
Was ist das ?

gruß,
apu


----------



## apu. (16. April 2009)

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=252093 schrieb:
			
		

> Game doesn't load
> 
> Problem: The launcher disappears but the game doesn't load when I click play
> 
> ...



Schon ausprobiert, nur das Problem ist, ich habe noch keinen Lotro Ordner (erster Start nach Neuinstallation)..


----------



## apu. (18. April 2009)

scheint wohl keiner helfen zu können, kann von mir aus geclosed werden wenn das hier jemand liest


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. April 2009)

Schön, dass es von dir aus geclosed werden kann.


----------



## Dwarim (19. April 2009)

apu. schrieb:


> Schon ausprobiert, nur das Problem ist, ich habe noch keinen Lotro Ordner (erster Start nach Neuinstallation)..



Das kann nicht sein, du hast ganz bestimmt einen Lotro Ordner wenn du das Spiel ordnungsgemäß installiert hast.

Wenn du Windows XP hast: Rechtsklick auf Start / Suchen... / Dateien und Ordnern / Herr der Ringe (oder ähnliche Suchbegriffe, z.B.: Herr, Ringe, lord, lotro, codemasters, turbine, etc.)

Bei Windows Vista: Aufs Windows Zeichen und einfach in der Suchleiste das Gleiche eingeben wie oben.


----------



## Sgt. Keel (19. April 2009)

Nein, das stimmt schon, der Benutzerordner, in dem die userpreferences.ini abgelegt wird, wird erst beim ersten erfolgreichen Start von HdRO erstellt.

Falls der TE (trotz des Close-Wunsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) noch mitliest: Falls du ein kurzes Flackern/schwarzen Bildschirm hast, nachdem du den Server ausgewählt hast, dann kannst du den Fehler einfach umgehen, indem du sofort wenn der Bildschirm kurz schwarz wird sehr schnell ein oder zwei Mal in den schwarzen Hintergrund klickst. Das ist irgendein Fehler zwischen DirectX, Windows (meist Vista Aero) und HdRO, die sich nicht geeinigt kriegen, wer jetzt die Kontrolle über die Vollbilddarstellung haben darf. Und der lässt sich mit diesem kleinen Workaround umschiffen.


----------



## Tzeentch (19. April 2009)

Sgt. schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt schon, der Benutzerordner, in dem die userpreferences.ini abgelegt wird, wird erst beim ersten erfolgreichen Start von HdRO erstellt.
> 
> Falls der TE (trotz des Close-Wunsches
> 
> ...




also ich habe auch vista und ich klicke immer nach dem ersten flackern unten in der taskleiste auf den reiter damit lotro angewaehlt ist. mache ich das nicht passiert es oft (nicht immer) das lotro nicht startet bzw sich nach dem flackern sofort beendet.


----------



## Sgt. Keel (19. April 2009)

Tzeentch schrieb:


> also ich habe auch vista und ich klicke immer nach dem ersten flackern unten in der taskleiste auf den reiter damit lotro angewaehlt ist. mache ich das nicht passiert es oft (nicht immer) das lotro nicht startet bzw sich nach dem flackern sofort beendet.


Ja, das geht auch, stimmt. Es geht ja nur darum, HdRO manuell in den Vordergrund zu holen, damit es korrekt auf Vollbild umschalten kann. Klick in den Hintergrund erfordert weniger Hand-Augen-Koordination als der Klick auf den Task 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber es geht beides.


----------



## apu. (19. April 2009)

natürlich lese ich noch mit, nur ich war (bzw bin immernoch) verzweifelt.. 

habe auch im offiziellen lotro forum nachgefragt: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...33&posted=1

da sind meine probleme noch genauer beschrieben..

habe folgendes schon probiert:

lotro im router freigegeben (ports)
lotro in der firewall freigegeben
norton deinstalliert & auf windows fw umgestellt
grafikkartentreiber geupdatet
lotro repariert und neu gepatcht
alle autostartenden programme deaktiviert
soundkartentreiber deaktiviert

aber keins hilft weiter, immernoch das gleiche problem wie vorher


das problem scheint ja folgendes zu sein: lotro denkt, es würde bereits ausgeführt, und minimiert deshalb nur den launcher..
aber im taskmanager gibts weder eine lotro.exe noch sonst irgendwas was mit hdro zu tun hat, nur den turbinelauncher


----------



## Dwarim (19. April 2009)

Sgt. schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt schon, der Benutzerordner, in dem die userpreferences.ini abgelegt wird, wird erst beim ersten erfolgreichen Start von HdRO erstellt.



Achso, ja das kann sein, ich dachte er meint den Lotro Ordner Allgemein.


----------



## apu. (20. April 2009)

So, es läuft. Hab den Installer neu geladen (vorher hab ich mit der Version 1.0 DVD installiert) und neu installiert. Zusätzlich habe ich mir alle vorhandenen Patches manuell runtergeladen & gepatcht. Das war die Lösung des Problems!


----------



## Teal (20. April 2009)

hiho!
Ich übernehme den Thread einfach mal - habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem.
Bei mir Startet LOTRO und ich komme bis zur Serverauswahl. Beim Verbinden kommt dann aber plötzlich dieser Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab hier in der Redi als Betriebssystem Vista Ultima 64Bit. LOTRO wird mit Adminrechten gestartet und lief auch schon mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat wer eine Ahnung, was ich hier tun kann? Wurde von der LOTRO Standard Edition DVD + Moria Retail (2 DVDs) installiert und dann per Updater hochgepatcht. Wäre es vielleicht mal sinnvoll, die Standalone Patches zu versuchen? Daheim auf meinem Privatrechner läuft es seither ohne Probleme (WIN XP SP3) darum tippe ich mal auf ein Problem mit Vista...

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Sgt. Keel (20. April 2009)

Ich würde sagen, da fehlt der Registryeintrag oder er zeigt auf die falsche Stelle. Volle Zugriffsrechte auf den HdRO Programmordner vergeben, oder einstellen dass *alle* .exe Dateien im HdRO Verzeichnis mit Adminrechten ausgeführt werden (nicht nur der Turbinelauncher). Wenn das nichts bringt, dann nochmal mit Adminrechten installieren (also auch das Setup schon als Admin ausführen) und dann wieder die Tipps wie angegeben probieren. Das fällt mir so auf Anhieb ein. Alternativ auch mal im Registryeditor schauen, ob sich Einträge für das Spiel finden und ob die auf die richtige Stelle zeigen.


----------



## Teal (20. April 2009)

hm das mit den Zugriffsrechten klingt am Wahrscheinlistens. Werde mal schaun, was ich da machen kann. Danke jedenfalls schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albaneeer! (16. Dezember 2009)

alsoo ich raff das ned..
sry versteh ned viel von computern..
aber könntest du mir das pls schritt für schritt erklären?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab nämlichh GENAU das gleiche problem aber verstehe nicht was ich machen muss..
würde mich freuen wenn dieser thread NICHT geclosed würde, denn ich möchte das spiel UMbedingt spielen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


antwort würde mich sehr freuen..

(edit)   diese antwort sollte an apu gehen...


----------



## Vetaro (17. Dezember 2009)

Apu war aber zum letzten mal vor zwei Monaten hier aktiv,und hat in diesem thread zuletzt vor acht monaten geschrieben.


----------



## regstar (17. Dezember 2009)

Jo der Thread ist recht alt, daher Hilft vielleicht das:

Ich habe manchmal ein ähnliches Problem mit Windows 7, sobald ich zb. im TS bin, die Alt - Taste zum reden verwende, kann es in diesem Moment sein, dass des Spiel nicht starten mag. Sprich der Patcher verschwindet in die Leiste, dass Spiel startet jedoch nicht. 

GGf. Erklär dein Problem nochmals genauer, mit einigen Hardware angaben, sowie Betriebssystem etc. das übliche eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albaneeer! (17. Dezember 2009)

regstar schrieb:


> Jo der Thread ist recht alt, daher Hilft vielleicht das:
> 
> Ich habe manchmal ein ähnliches Problem mit Windows 7, sobald ich zb. im TS bin, die Alt - Taste zum reden verwende, kann es in diesem Moment sein, dass des Spiel nicht starten mag. Sprich der Patcher verschwindet in die Leiste, dass Spiel startet jedoch nicht.
> 
> ...



na ja wie schon gesagt weiss ned so viel über computer
abeer ich hab nen vista^^ der hat eigentlich alle anforderungen die hinten bei der schachtel stehen...
und na ja zum problem wieso ist das ned verständlich? : ich kann noch einloggen also benutzername und pw..  dann wähl ich welt(vanyar) dann wart ich nen augenblick der launcher minimiert und ich kann auf meinen bildshirm glotzen...-.- sonst gehen bei mir alle games auch online( z.B lotr bfme2 + addon adh, far cry 2, gta iv)
doch gefallen mir diese spiele ned so^^ bis auf gta iv
aber will mal was anderes als schusswaffen darum hab ich ja das bfme2+addon
aber jetzt will ich ein rollenspiel..
also wenn du ne lösung hast dann schreib bittee
(edit) na ja warte mal ich geh auf steam(cs) und lad mir eben mal cpu infos runter und post dann hier


----------



## PaluppenPaul (17. Dezember 2009)

Das sinnvollste ist,du lockst einen kumpel in deine bude,der bisl plan hat von pc...der wird dir dann schon helfen,wenn du darauf achtest,das er immer frisches bier hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Dezember 2009)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Das sinnvollste ist,du lockst einen kumpel in deine bude,der bisl plan hat von pc...der wird dir dann schon helfen,wenn du darauf achtest,das er immer frisches bier hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe hierzu


----------



## TheONE§ (17. Dezember 2009)

Fragen und Antworten bei technischen Problemas mit dem Spiel , ist auf der Offiziellen Codemastersseite.

und wer weiss, vielleicht findest du, oder dein (betrunkener^^) freund, was was euch weiterhilft.
so ganz pauschal.


----------



## Albaneeer! (17. Dezember 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Siehe hierzu




 echt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das hilft mir überhaupt nicht
ich brauch kein comedy von youtube wo son "lustiger" redet..


----------



## Albaneeer! (17. Dezember 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> Fragen und Antworten bei technischen Problemas mit dem Spiel , ist auf der Offiziellen Codemastersseite.
> 
> und wer weiss, vielleicht findest du, oder dein (betrunkener^^) freund, was was euch weiterhilft.
> so ganz pauschal.




sorry aber bis die leute(codemasters) antworten lösh ich lieber das spiel und werf es in ne flamme..
pls ich brauch antworten( ps: die steam computerdaten sind vllt schon morgen da)^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (17. Dezember 2009)

Albaneeer! schrieb:


> sorry aber bis die leute(codemasters) antworten lösh ich lieber das spiel und werf es in ne flamme..



Vielleicht besser so...


----------



## Vetaro (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk auch. Übrigens ist der CM-Kundensupport das schnellste und effektivste was ich kenne. Nich' wie bei AOL oder Saturn.


----------



## TheONE§ (17. Dezember 2009)

Albaneeer! schrieb:


> sorry aber bis die leute(codemasters) antworten lösh ich lieber das spiel und werf es in ne flamme..
> pls ich brauch antworten( ps: die steam computerdaten sind vllt schon morgen da)^^



warst du denn auf dem link, den ich genannt hatte?
das ist ne sammlung von antworten bei technischen problemen mit hdro.
da kannst du durchkucken ob da einer auf dein problem zutrifft.


----------

